# 42' Yellowfin w/ quad 350's



## wahoo chaser (Jun 22, 2004)

Got to climb on this boat 2 weeks ago over in Destin. They were parked next to us at Legendary at the Mid Bay bridge. We were in a 3480 Pursuit and felt like a dingy next to it. BTW we went out 65 miles both days, raised one blue and saw 2 get caught on same weed line in 2800' 

WOW I want one.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Murcery 350s*

Keep you eye on the tail! We have one at Surfside and its got 2 dead motors after a few trips.

Thats a missing lower unit on the near engine. Bad *** boat that needs some Yamahas!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesus, what happened to the lower unit? What is wrong with the other dead motor?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Outside motors over rev?


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

wahoo chaser said:


> Got to climb on this boat 2 weeks ago over in Destin. They were parked next to us at Legendary at the Mid Bay bridge. We were in a 3480 Pursuit and felt like a dingy next to it. BTW we went out 65 miles both days, raised one blue and saw 2 get caught on same weed line in 2800'
> 
> WOW I want one.


Turn the picture upside down: it's the space shuttle. Fed's have got to do something about the deficit. They're running charters...


----------

